# Slayer Extreme



## kdbass (Jun 28, 2006)

I bought A Martin Slayer Extreme in '06. It took some getting used to but not too long.At even high percentage let off, if you so match as prematurely twitch, the arrow is gone! There is no creep! On the other hand though, I think this is what helps its accuracy because the arrow is long passed the rest before you can react to recoil. Drawing it back at 70# w/ this double cam setup is a neck puller. IBO is supposed to be 335 fps. I worked a Gold Tip 7595 arrow down to 348 grains and chronographed it. The best I could get was 317 fps. My normal arrows weigh 384 gr and the average speed for these was 292 fps. This setup has only a 6 1/2" brace height. I use a dropaway by UltraRest . The bow is so fast that the rest does not have enough time to fully drop before the string gets there and even w/ QuikSpin 2 1/2" vanes they still make contact. The oscillation in the arrows is incredible. The arrow is wobbling in what appears to be a downward path from 0-30 yards and then starts a flatter upward arced trajectory. From 0 to 28 yds the 20 yd pin was dead on! My 30,40,50, and 60 yd pins had only about 1/16" clear space" between them. The farther the shot, the flatter the arrow the more penetration it had. At 50 and 60 yds I would get consistant passthru's on a "Large Deer" McKenzie 3D target. The one big downside of all this speed is that your arrows need to be balanced absolutely perfect w/ ANY type of broadheads, including mechanicals!!!


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

*bow*

That would be a interesting product to evaluate, Martin did not send the Slayer but Id be willing to contact them if there was enough interest. Please PM me if interested

Jon Teater


----------



## HerdControlSpec (Jan 12, 2007)

BDOG6351 said:


> That would be a interesting product to evaluate, Martin did not send the Slayer but Id be willing to contact them if there was enough interest. Please PM me if interested
> 
> Jon Teater


I would also like to see the Slayer included in the test. This is a bow that I would like to shoot, but no dealers anywhere around. The test would help me decide if it is worth taking a drive for, before I buy another bow this year.


----------



## Devil Dog (Feb 20, 2007)

*Slayer*

I have a 04 slayer. I shot it about 20 times. I love it so far i shoot fingers feels good when i shoot it have mine set at 60#. I need a new target so i can test it more.It blows my old Martin lynx away. it is fast and powerfull . there is a tv show on the mens channel i think its called extreme hunting or something like that. The guy on the show uses a slayer to hunt with its awsome what he can do with it that`s what made me pick one up. I bought it off this web sight for a good price there is some on ebay for a good deal to.


----------



## jackdale1970 (Apr 29, 2006)

I just recently bought a 2007 model....Still getting used to it, and like has been said- do NOT creep. That said, I am enjoying this new bow. I have mine set at 62.5 pounds, and at 28" draw am getting consistent 296 fps with a 336 grain arrow (which I use for 3D). Draw cycle is pretty smooth in comparison to some of the "speed" bows I have shot, but it has a slightly "mushy" back wall...something I am going to need to get used to after shooting Bowtech's with a drawstop peg. The bow holds amazingly well on target for me, and most times I do not notice the longer a to a than I have been shooting. The grip is extremely comfortable. There is some vibration/handshock with this bow, but mine is bare string with no STS yet and only a Doinker Armored Hunter for a stab. I am going to experiment with a few different stabilizers and have a CoolhandLuke VibeKiller on order. I am sure this will tame it down, and also quiet it substantially. I will add string leeches for hunting. For the price, I am quite satisfied with this bow, and would recommend anyone searching for a flat out fast and smooth bow to give it a try.


----------



## JeffreySlayR (Mar 1, 2006)

SlayR 2004 Nitrous Cams

I could not be more pleased. Purchased it new, and have not looked back. Having a short draw length of olny 25" at 70# with a 421 grain arrow(Washington State...6gr per lb of draw), it chrono's out at 261fps. 

Shooting the 125 slick tricks, there is no adjustment to be made from shooting field points. 

This is one tight bow. When out shooting some 3ds with friends, they always comment on how quiet it is. No string silencers, or STS. I have been tempted though.


----------



## No.4shot (Dec 11, 2005)

jackdale1970 said:


> I just recently bought a 2007 model....Still getting used to it, and like has been said- do NOT creep. That said, I am enjoying this new bow. I have mine set at 62.5 pounds, and at 28" draw am getting consistent 296 fps with a 336 grain arrow (which I use for 3D). Draw cycle is pretty smooth in comparison to some of the "speed" bows I have shot, but it has a slightly "mushy" back wall...something I am going to need to get used to after shooting Bowtech's with a drawstop peg. The bow holds amazingly well on target for me, and most times I do not notice the longer a to a than I have been shooting. The grip is extremely comfortable. There is some vibration/handshock with this bow, but mine is bare string with no STS yet and only a Doinker Armored Hunter for a stab. I am going to experiment with a few different stabilizers and have a CoolhandLuke VibeKiller on order. I am sure this will tame it down, and also quiet it substantially. I will add string leeches for hunting. For the price, I am quite satisfied with this bow, and would recommend anyone searching for a flat out fast and smooth bow to give it a try.



I heard you went to a great shop to get it as well:wink: I was just thinking about you yesterday and wondering how you like it.


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

I have a 2007 Slayer X with the shoot through system and I love it.

My draw length is 29.5, drawing 63 lbs, shooting Gold Tip X-Cutters weighing 345 grains and I'm getting 310 fps...and like most of you said, don't creep...or else..LOL


----------



## Rush (May 16, 2005)

I have an '06 Slayer with the Nitrous X system on it. At 68lb, 28.5" draw, 357 grian fatboy, I'm getting 297, shooting my 2413 alluminums that weigh 425 grains, I'm getting about 278. the bow is a smoker for sure, and an animal shouldn't be able to hold it. One thing I've noticed was it is actually more forgiving and easier to shoot than I thought it would be. Plus it is smooth and quiet. It is a great bow!!!!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

jackdale1970 said:


> I just recently bought a 2007 model....Still getting used to it, and like has been said- do NOT creep. That said, I am enjoying this new bow. I have mine set at 62.5 pounds, and at 28" draw am getting consistent 296 fps with a 336 grain arrow (which I use for 3D). Draw cycle is pretty smooth in comparison to some of the "speed" bows I have shot, but it has a slightly "mushy" back wall...something I am going to need to get used to after shooting Bowtech's with a drawstop peg. The bow holds amazingly well on target for me, and most times I do not notice the longer a to a than I have been shooting. The grip is extremely comfortable. There is some vibration/handshock with this bow, but mine is bare string with no STS yet and only a Doinker Armored Hunter for a stab. I am going to experiment with a few different stabilizers and have a CoolhandLuke VibeKiller on order. I am sure this will tame it down, and also quiet it substantially. I will add string leeches for hunting. For the price, I am quite satisfied with this bow, and would recommend anyone searching for a flat out fast and smooth bow to give it a try.


Jack... which cams do you have?? Just curious.. I have an 07 with the M-Pro cams... they ain't the speediest in the East.. but man is it smoooooth on the draw, and I have no problem holding against the wall...  :thumb: 

I have to rechrono it again, but.. I was getting about 280fps with 385gr arrows at 29" and about 69lbs last I measured it.. :thumb:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

jackdale1970 said:


> I just recently bought a 2007 model....Still getting used to it, and like has been said- do NOT creep. That said, I am enjoying this new bow. I have mine set at 62.5 pounds, and at 28" draw am getting consistent 296 fps with a 336 grain arrow (which I use for 3D). Draw cycle is pretty smooth in comparison to some of the "speed" bows I have shot, but it has a slightly "mushy" back wall...something I am going to need to get used to after shooting Bowtech's with a drawstop peg. The bow holds amazingly well on target for me, and most times I do not notice the longer a to a than I have been shooting. The grip is extremely comfortable. There is some vibration/handshock with this bow, but mine is bare string with no STS yet and only a Doinker Armored Hunter for a stab. I am going to experiment with a few different stabilizers and have a CoolhandLuke VibeKiller on order. I am sure this will tame it down, and also quiet it substantially. I will add string leeches for hunting. For the price, I am quite satisfied with this bow, and would recommend anyone searching for a flat out fast and smooth bow to give it a try.


Jack... which cams do you have?? Just curious.. I have an 07 with the M-Pro cams... they ain't the speediest in the East.. but man is it smoooooth on the draw, and I have no problem holding against the wall...  :thumb: 

I have to rechrono it again, but.. I was getting about 280fps with 385gr arrows at 29" and about 69lbs last I measured it.. :thumb:

Also, are you getting a rear mount Suppressor? Is there enough room between the riser and string with your cam setup? The M-Pro's are kinda tight to do a rear mount, but I really want one... :tongue:  :wink:


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

*slayer*

sounds like there is enough interest, I will ask Martin. The timing is a bit tight as we have just started to begin to assess the products, but who knows.

thanks for the responses.

Jon


----------

